
Show HN: Instabug for Product Managers – #1 ProductHunt of the Day - aprilledaughn
https://try.instabug.com/product-managers
======
mittermayr
Just a word of caution: Instagram (Facebook) tried to sue my company due to
having the word “gram” in our name, which, exactly like “insta” is claimed by
them and they are using a heavy-handed SF-based law firm going after each and
every trademark application going that direction. Those who decided to fight
it, have been in legal battle for three or more years last I heard.

They may leave you alone now but this will end up in a call from them sooner
or later. Just be ready for the rebranding, took us half a year to recoup.

~~~
aprilledaughn
Yikes! Sorry you had to go through that. Thanks for the heads up...

